# Gnex > S3



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello currently have a Gex running custom ROM 4.2.2. My cuz is offering me the S3 for very little $$$.

I have a few questions maybe some friendly S3 owners care to answer?
How is the (radio's) reception?
how is the (speaker) audio ?
How is battery life ? 
Thanks for any feed back 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doobihowser (Jul 1, 2011)

I went from a gnex to a gs3. In my opinion all are better on the gs3. The battery life is the most significant improvement. No extended battery here and I can go all day without a charger.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you on a TW stock, custom, or aosp rom? What's a recommended daily driver?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Are you on a TW stock, custom, or aosp rom? What's a recommended daily driver?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


I went from the Gnex to the S3 too, and I don't reget it one bit. The S3 is just simply a better phone no doubt about it.

I'm running LiquidSmooth 2.5 official with ktoonsez's latest kernel. I have no issues at all.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

How is the (radio's) reception?
_Depending on carrier, but mine is amazing on AT&T._

how is the (speaker) audio?
_Meh, 6-7/10 now that I've heard the One's speakers, but better than the Galaxy Nexus._
How is battery life?
_Task's AOKP and iX kernel, I can usually get through an 8am-11pm day and then put it on a charger. Barely need a second battery anymore._


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I too came from a gnex. The only thing I miss is sorcery rom. That's it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

I was really hesitant to leave a nexus for an s3 and I have no regrets. With a 64 gb sdcard and 3000 mah oem battery, I have little desire to upgrade.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm also going to miss ( collectors edition ) sourcery! 
On a side note do any of.the TW kernels have color/brightness adjustment?
sent from my GSlll


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Neep a little help with a few things.
Im running the latest stock
4.1.2 (JZO54k) with
baseband version I535VRBMF1
can anyone tell me if there is a mod for wifi tethering ? Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Went from gnex to s3 also and glad I did . gnex just has terrible battery life

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

On TW Roms I just use WiFi tether from the play store (the one by treve)

Most if not all AOSP based offerings have it built in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

If on unlimited data plan will vzw see the tethering data and apply a charge?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

